# How do I make Ork vehicle armor plates?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've seen lots of custom ork vehicles with the bolt on plates, chipped with really cool looking bullet holes and stuff in them.

Are there any guides or tips you can point me to or share to get this exact same effect?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Plasticard cut just using a sprue snips to get an nice crude edge and some mild treatment from a lighter can get you a decent look for a rough cut plate, then using a heated bit of wire or pin etc and touching it to the card will get you nice bullet holes with the deformed metal on the edge, and Vash did an excellent tute on making chaos vehicle trim that would likely suit your needs also, hope this helps. 


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119115&highlight=rivet+heads


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah plasticard is the way my friends orky up his vehicle, just get a sheet cut into irregular rectangle shapes and just cut a snip to make it more rough. Alternatively, instead of using a hot wire, you can just drill out the hole using aproximately 1mm drill bits, you can then roughen up the edges by getting a craft knife and just scraping aroudn the hole


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Im echoing the two above get plasticard, 2mm thick is the stuff i normally get and double it up if needed then just go to town make about 2 layers of them overlapping taking random snips out then once its assembled add damage and other thinks like scratches

Its bigger models and such but the same principles to get some amazing results http://codyscoop.com/ht-building.html


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

What I usually do is cut out patches, rough up and whittle down the edges with a knife, then 'rivet' them by drilling and then plugging the holes with bits of thin styrene rod.

Simple bulletholes are easy. I usually just use the tip of my knofe 9or of a knoife with a broken tip) to drill a string of shallow divets. You don;t have to punch all the way through. You could use a pin vise or a hot wire too if you want.

The star-shaped bullet craters are easy but take a little more work. Just use your knife to make a couple of v-shaped cuts so that you end up with a small triangular groove cut out of the plastic, then you repeat the process again and again, radiating out from a central point so that the bases of the triangles all link together. One extra-long cut can show where the bullet came in at an oblique angle.

It takes a little practice but once you;ve doen it a couple times it;s amazing how simple they are and how much character they add. 

You can also make some nice sloppy welds by runnign a thin line of Gs and using the tip of a toothpick to carefully press in and make the repeating marks of a welder. It's a bit more tricky but it's a good way to link different bits where a simple patch of plasticard won't work.


----------

